# How to get rid of men boobs,



## peach_lover (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi everybody,

I am thinking seriously to get rid my some fat stored in my chest area.  Beside good diet and aerobics, what are the best chest exercises that help?  I have heard that only upper chest exercises should be done and *I have to avoid the lower chest exercises*.  Also, what about flat chest exercises and pullover?

So can you please give me good chest training program that can help?

Please advise,


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2009)

To get rid of fat you need to manage your diet so that you are eating less calories than you are expending through exercise.

You can't spot reduce one area by targetting it. Fat is like a reservoir - itll drain uniformly.


----------



## peach_lover (Jan 15, 2009)

yes I agree with u,, but I think good chest training program may also help beside the other factors..


----------



## peach_lover (Jan 15, 2009)

yes I agree with u,, but I think good chest training program may also help beside the other factors..


----------



## peach_lover (Jan 15, 2009)

up up up


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 15, 2009)

Working the chest will build the muscle under the fat.  It will help of course.  But fat comes off as a whole body percentage and you need to run a caloric deficit for that.  You need to track what you eat.  Trust me everyone claims they eat well and end up starving themselves or eating worse than they thought.  We recommend FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal around here usually. It really helps when you see what youre taking in in terms of fat and protein and carbs.  It will make charts for you and keep track.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2009)

peach_lover said:


> up up up



Stop bumping. People will post in your thread when they feel like it.


----------



## NavyBlood (Jan 15, 2009)

Start out with body weight exercises before moving to weights. It'll be much easier and faster to lose the weight if you do it properly. Create a program with a combination of body weight exercises. After that finish it off with a short jog. Do this everyday and you should lose it in no time. But remember, watch your diet! 

Junk Food: Just Stop It Already!


----------



## Skib (Jan 15, 2009)

peach_lover said:


> I am thinking seriously to get rid my some fat stored in my chest area.



is that you in your avatar? LOL


----------



## peach_lover (Jan 8, 2010)

lol,,,, I had "male breast reduction surgery" last august and I am now much much much better... I now believ that the surgery is the only option for these boobs.

thansk,


----------



## Phineas (Jan 8, 2010)

peach_lover said:


> lol,,,, I had "male breast reduction surgery" last august and I am now much much much better... I now believ that the surgery is the only option for these boobs.
> 
> thansk,



Sorry man, but, in this case, surgery is a cowardly out. Listen to Gaz. Drop fat. Work the chest from a variety of angles, grips, resistance, etc. Use compound and heavy. Enough said.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't understand?
You're other thread says you're starting a bulking cycle.
So you're starting a bulking cycle with man boobs?


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jan 8, 2010)

I have the same problem, and you know what the remedy is? 50 pushups a day, followed by 50 decline pushups, and 2 cups of a rare green bean extract from the Philippines. 

Actually, the cure is fat loss. Despite the sarcasm, that has always been a problem area for me, and it is very... how do you say... fucking annoying that I have a little droop at the tip of my chest. Yah, thats right, they are a little like boobs, and me being a man, they fit the profile. And they suck. However, since I have been eating primal lately, and ditched the traditional weight training regimen I was on for a more informal, total body compound circuitmbob (ie, sweat pouring, heart pumping workouts), the fat has been coming off easilly and my chest fat is going away. My ultimate goal is to have pecs that you can see, and to be able to wear tighter shirts and be proud of my fat free chest, not self consious about the itty bitty shadow from my man boob fat! Honestly though, I would rather have incredible pecs and a little sag in the stomach, then the other way around. At least you can suck in! Theres no suck in for man boobs!


----------



## Loafer (Jan 10, 2010)

There are no short cuts in this game. Man Boobs are in essence fat storage, and i can guarantee if you have them you are carrying excess fat all over your body.
Diet/Fat Loss is the only answer.

The other way is to train chest hard and develop the muscle underneath. thus giving the appearance of a bigger chest but in essence your just adjusting your appearance.

Remember that it is impossible to turn fat into muscle or vice versa, whatever old magazines and training donkeys may say.

Loafer


----------



## Curt James (Jan 10, 2010)

Find out your bodyfat % at an area gym. Just to give you and idea of where you're at.

Diet and cardio will reduce your fat. Weights three days a week will build muscle thus stimulating your metabolism.

All great advice in this thread. (Especially about not bumping your thread every half hour.)

Might want to see a plastic surgeon about gyno. Some men just get gyno naturally.


----------



## NateJohnson3 (Jan 11, 2010)

try the new taco bell diet






..kidding


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 11, 2010)

Just remember you cant spot reduce fat. Diet is key. what do you eat currently that might be hording in the fat? Post your daily diet.


----------



## Phineas (Jan 11, 2010)

Loafer said:


> Remember that it is impossible to turn fat into muscle or vice versa, whatever old magazines and training donkeys may say.
> 
> Loafer



By this logic a bulking lifter would remain lean the entire time. You _do_ use fat to create muscle. It's the foundation for the new body tissue. Of course, you need to provide stimuli to trigger the transformation, but it still starts with fat, nonetheless. Why else do you think we need to eat over our caloric maintenance levels?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 11, 2010)

More Zen bullshit. 
Just lift heavy, eat correctly and choose the right foods. Pretty simple.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 11, 2010)

Coming from someone who loses BF in the chest area last, and carries a good amount in the lower chest at higher BF %, simply put, if you have "man boobs" you are not eating clean and not lean enough. Period.


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah, eat clean lots of veggies and fiber.

Crap the guys dick out of your butthole. That should get them off you.


----------

